# Telefonbuch programmieren



## alma (21. August 2003)

Hallo zusammen

Ich möchte ein eigenes Telefonbuch programmieren. In diesem Telefonbuch, sollte man eigene Datensätze hinzufügen können, diese editieren , löschen und natürlich nach den Datensätzen suchen.

Kann mir hier jemand ein Tutorial liefern, oder weiss, wo ich ein gescheites herbekomme?

Für eure raschen Antworten bin ich dankbar

alma


----------



## DrSoong (21. August 2003)

Such dir ein Tutorial über Datenbanken auf ActiveVB - Tutorials, Bereich _Datenbanken & Dateien_ (ca. in der Mitte der Seite) aus.


Der Doc!


----------

